# Skunk question



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a customer who is bringing by 3 or 4 skunks this afternoon. From what he's told me, these do have some odor to them because they sprayed when he caught them.
I have worked with skunks before, and deodorized them with a mixture of water, baking soda and ferret deodorizing shampoo. It works well for mild-to-moderately stinky skunks, but if these smell really bad when I get them, is there a more effective way to deodorize the skins?

Also, is there a way I can reccomend he dispatches them next time, so they don't spray? Apparently he shot them, and from what I've been told, that's a no-no because they spray when you shoot them. But, I have no experience with skunk trapping so I would like to get some more information on this!

Thanks!


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Try skunk off.You can find it at most veterinarians.


----------



## PA Hillbilly (Feb 25, 2010)

Tell him to shoot them in the ribs. I have had some spray but less likely than a head shot. Head shots seem like they spray everytime.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Skunk off really does work. I have a coonhound that can't leave skunks alone. PA Hillbilly is right, seems like every headshot on a skunk they spray, heart/lung shot works - sometimes. I don't know a sure fire way. My brother is a veterinarian - they mix up a solution with hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, and dawn dish soap. He says this is better than skunk off.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

3 cc of murectic acid, through ribs in lung cavity,, takes about 2 min. the acid truns to gas and puts em to a final sleep,, iv done sevral, ant had one to spray yet,,,,


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

You can also use acetone to inject with about 10 to 15 cc's will put them down and it's a tad safer to use than the acid, most skunks put down this way just lay down and thats it.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

GritGuy said:


> You can also use acetone to inject with about 10 to 15 cc's will put them down and it's a tad safer to use than the acid, most skunks put down this way just lay down and thats it.


your right,, that acid is hard on the neddles,,,, does it take that much acetone?


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

takes at least 8 ccs to do the deed, better to just get it down right the first time, as after you need to stick them agian they are on gaurd


----------



## Nighthunter (Feb 25, 2010)

Head shots are definitely a no. Boiler room reduces chances. That's what trappers do from what I have read.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hydrogen peroxide and baking soda is the best. Tip: You cage trappers can mix HP and B soda in a squirt bottle and spray your cages, then rinse with water to de-scent them. (Don't try that with your steel traps) I remove dozens of skunks every year doing ADC work and have never had one spray in a cage trap using Acetone in the LUNGS. GritGuy is right on--do it right the first time or you might get the magic potion once you have pissed them off. Check your state game *LAWS *. In Colorado drugs and wildlife is by permit only


----------



## livetotrap (Feb 24, 2010)

Other than the ways mentioned above drowning is a quick smelless way, if they are in cages just cover the cage in something and carry it the nearest pond or creek, footholds are trickery but we have done it before by deteching the chain from the stake and hooking it a rope, then you have a pet skunk to lead around.....

note: Skunks hate me, I have never been able to approach one to inject it, but a fellow trapper can walk right up to them talking and they are nice and calm lol


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Most anyone can walk up on a skunk, IF you let them know your coming, and you don't move quickly towards them. Once they get nervous stop and wait for them to calm down.
Many people who try the injection method get frustrated cause they do it all to fast, patience is the best method for not getting sprayed.


----------



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

Like a couple other guys said shoot them in the ribs, also I've found using a .22 mag or .17 hmr will give a little more puch too and reduce spraying


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

My ol pappy used to tell me, boy you play with fire your gona get burnt,,,, if you dont like the smell of skunk,, your trappings just a phase,,,, when your walking through the woods, and the aroma of a skunk passes over your top lip, if it makes you think of the smell of coffe brewing, and makes you sniker at all the good times you had visiting your friends and famely after getting sprayed,, its in your blood
I tell my wife all the time, skunks dont stink, its all in your head,,,, Ill admit, it dont taste good,,, but you can bet after all the spitting is over,and the blur leaves my eyes,,Im grinning and thinking, how long has it been since Iv been down to the coffe shop ( you cant rub it off, might as well enjoy ),,,, guys dont get me wrong, i love my wife,,but that smell brings another love to mind,, TRAPPING and Good times


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

buckshot said:


> My ol pappy used to tell me, boy you play with fire your gona get burnt,,,, if you dont like the smell of skunk,, your trappings just a phase,,,, when your walking through the woods, and the aroma of a skunk passes over your top lip, if it makes you think of the smell of coffe brewing, and makes you sniker at all the good times you had visiting your friends and famely after getting sprayed,, its in your blood
> I tell my wife all the time, skunks dont stink, its all in your head,,,, Ill admit, it dont taste good,,, but you can bet after all the spitting is over,and the blur leaves my eyes,,Im grinning and thinking, how long has it been since Iv been down to the coffe shop ( you cant rub it off, might as well enjoy ),,,, guys dont get me wrong, i love my wife,,but that smell brings another love to mind,, TRAPPING and Good times


Buckshot.....How many cards short are you any how...lol. " After all the spitting is over and the blur leaves my eyes.. I am grinning " Whew....how do you feel when a porcupine nails ya...??? Lets go grab a beer.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

Now Hoss, that porcupines a difernt story, that takes place in douglas co. Wa., while trout fishing, and the intake of to much beer,, this dum arkie grabed him around the head (just for a second ) stumbling around in the rocks, trying to pull the quills out of my hand,, i fell backwards,,, Yep right on top of ol stickie,, if youd been there you would probley had a good idea of how it felt from the way i sounded off,,,one thing about it they go in easyer than they come out,,,// alls good in the END,,, trout in the skillet right beside the porcupine,, wernt to bad,, first and only pine. i ever saw, i was the last human he saw, [ vengance is mine,,// that cat probley got stuck by a pine. too ]
o yea that short card remark,, i ant sure on how manys in the deck, but rub a little skunk grese om em, ill play all night as long as your buying
back atcha on the great weekend


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now I know there may be some inbreeding allong your ancesstory ! I laughed out loud thinking about you grabbin a pine by the neck...they may be slow( like some women)...but they are not easy ( like others ) LOL. Then falling onto him yeow and OUCH you certainly are a gulten for certain. I remember pa telling me his first encounter... He was bow hunting deer up north and came a accross an ol fella looking up in a tree and asked him whats up there...a pine and....I love eating pine. Dad was a good shot with his recurve ( long before compounds ) and thought...ok I will obliege you. He made his own cedar arrows lso one after the other untill all six where stuck in that pine up about 25 feet he was empty and empty handed so they waited finally he decided to let go....falling and breaking every shaft. Anyhow...the moral of the story is....leave pines alone and have a beer on me.

Ok...heading up north to check my beaver sets....sure wish cats were still in found a big one.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, everyone! I skinned the skunks and used the peroxide, baking soda and soap mixture to clean th skins, and it worked pretty well. They still have a bit of an odor, I can smell it when I open the freezer, but I will wash the hides again before tanning, and after if I have to.


----------

